# Instalando Gentoo. Sistema base Ok, me quedan unos detalles.

## bubu_54

Hola, este fin de semana he sacado un poco de tiempo y he empezado con la instalacion de Gentoo.

He seguido la guia basica de instalacion, casi todo ha ido a la primera, pero tengo que resolver unos detalles:

- Particionado de discos, ahora mi disco esta particionado de esta forma:

```
/dev/sda1   NTFS   Windows XP (Particion primaria 30 Gb)

/dev/sda2   EXT2   /boot (Particion primaria 100 Mb)

/dev/sda3   Particion logica de 30 Gb en la que he creado:

/dev/sda5   EXT3   /   (24 Gb)

/dev/sda6   (De momento vacia, sin formato 6 Gb)

/dev/sda7   Linux Swap 1 Gb
```

La idea es instalar /var en /sda6, pero en la guia rapida de instalacion no he encontrado la manera de hacerlo asi que de momento va todo el sistema en /sda5

- Formateo de las particiones, segun la guia hay que hacer

```
livecd ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/sda5
```

Con lo que he dejado la particion en EXT3, si hago un 

```
livecd ~ # mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
```

 pierdo todo lo que ya he hecho?

- Me he bajado la stage3 y descomprimido sin problemas.

- Portage, chroot... sin problemas.

- La red me dio algun que otro dolor de cabeza pero al final ha funcionado.

- La instalacion de las fuentes del nucleo bien, no he tocado nada de momento hasta que no sepa que hace cada cosa, como dato me ha llevado algo mas de media hora compilarlo.

- He conseguido instalar grub despues de algun que otro problemilla.

Ahora bien, cuando hago reboot lo primero que veo es que las fuentes de la consola son enormes, con el lifeDVD se veia todo muy bien.

- Arranque dual en grub, he añadido esto:

```
title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

Pero no consigo que arranque Windows, entiendo que es (hd0,0) porque se refiere al disco 0, primera particion, no?

El grub.conf es algo asi:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda5 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Windows 2000 Professional

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

- No se si hago algo mal, pero nada mas entrar a mi sistema si hago 

```
cd /boot

ls -la
```

El directorio está vacio, para poder editar el grub.con tengo que reiniciar con el DVD y volver ha hacer lo de chroot

Otra cosa que es una chorrada, el lifeDVD me reconoce el touchpad del portatil, cuando cargo mi sistema gentoo no.

Bueno, espero que no me haya salido algo ininteligible, gracias a los que han leido hasta aqui.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

hola  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
> 
> pierdo todo lo que ya he hecho? 

 

si

 *Quote:*   

> entiendo que es (hd0,0) porque se refiere al disco 0, primera particion, no? 

 

si

 *Quote:*   

> las fuentes de la consola son enormes

 

configuración del framebuffer o la consola vga supongo. 

Si tienes una gráfica que soporta KMS esto se solucionará automágicamente.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2004.3/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

 *Quote:*   

> cd /boot
> 
> ls -la
> 
> El directorio está vacio

 

según lo que has pegado arriba, boot es una partición, tienes que montarla para poder ver su contenido.

 *Quote:*   

> el lifeDVD me reconoce el touchpad del portatil, cuando cargo mi sistema gentoo no. 

 

supongo que hablas del puntero en consola : tienes que lanzar el servicio gpm. Si aún asi no funciona falta soporte en el kernel.

saluetes

----------

## bubu_54

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> según lo que has pegado arriba, boot es una partición, tienes que montarla para poder ver su contenido.
> 
> 

 

Al intentar montarlo me dice esto:

```
#mount/dev/sda2 /boot

#mount: unknow filesystem type 'ext2'
```

Y mi fstab:

```
#cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda2   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda5   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/sda7   none      swap    sw                 0 0
```

----------

## agdg

 *bubu_54 wrote:*   

> Al intentar montarlo me dice esto:
> 
> ```
> #mount/dev/sda2 /boot
> 
> ...

 

Probablemente el soporte para sistemas de archivos en ext2 está como módulo externo y no compilado dentro del propio kernel. Puedes comprobarlo simplemente ejecutando el comando grep -i ext2_fs /usr/src/linux/.config.

Si este es el problema, la solución es sencilla. Cargar el módulo manualmente con modprobe ext2 y después montar /boot, añadir el módulo ext2 a /etc/conf.d/modules; o bien recompilar el kernel (make menuconfig) y dejar compilado el sistemas de archivo ext2 dentro del propio kernel.

----------

## bubu_54

 *agdg wrote:*   

>  *bubu_54 wrote:*   Al intentar montarlo me dice esto:
> 
> ```
> #mount/dev/sda2 /boot
> 
> ...

 

Efectivamente, en el kernel no tenia soporte para ext2, al final lo que he hecho ha sido reinstalar el sistema, aprovechar para formatear en ext4 y compilar con genkernel.

Ahora tiene mejor pinta que antes, voy poco a poco afinando el sistema.

El siguiente paso es instalar el entorno grafico y que funcione la tarjeta wifi.

----------

